# Vic wildlife officers seize snake



## News Bot (Jul 10, 2013)

A 1.5 metre boa constrictor has been seized from a home in Melbourne's southeast.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-






*Published On:* 10-Jul-13 04:29 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## sharky (Jul 10, 2013)

It is so sad how common these stories are becoming


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 10, 2013)

Good.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 10, 2013)

for once the rangers haul is good news


----------



## paultheo (Jul 10, 2013)

pity they have to euth it tho, should get tested for any health issues and if given a clean bill of health put in a zoo for the rest of its life.


----------



## Rohdawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah why would they kill it :/


----------



## Klaery (Jul 10, 2013)

Sad fact that there are a heap of boas here and most zoos have their fill I would assume.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 10, 2013)

Very sad... I still don't see why illegal imports (once given a clean bill of health) can't be rehomed somehow. Zoo/rescue centre/ballot. Just... something.


----------



## RubberDucky (Jul 10, 2013)

I was about to ask what they do with them. That's really disappointing they don't take the initiative to find it somewhere where it can belong. Such as a designated collector/caregiver who takes care of healthy, foreign snakes under the supervision of the government, where it can be displayed.

I think it's a darn waste of life to have such a beautiful creature put down on the mere fact it was illegally brought here. It's not fair - they didn't exactly choose to be taken.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 10, 2013)

It'd be quite young at 1.5 metres wouldn't it?


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 11, 2013)

Not to upset anyone, but if I were overseas I'd drool at the chance to own one of these, however living here the first thing I'd do if I came across one is brick it.
They simply do not belong, especially in private collections. 
The only place they should be is zoological collections where they actually serve a purpose.


----------



## RubberDucky (Jul 11, 2013)

Perhaps it would be better to euthanize appropriately then brick it then.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Not to upset anyone, but if I were overseas I'd drool at the chance to own one of these, however living here the first thing I'd do if I came across one is brick it.



Wow, you're tough!


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 12, 2013)

It's a shame they can't just send it to a person in a country that is allowed to keep them. I would love a Albino Burmese but agree that they should not be allowed in our country.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Jul 12, 2013)

Zoos do occasionally take such animals but most don't go to zoos.

From a zoo's perspective a foreign reptile with unknown history would pose a massive risk to not only their collection but also the entire Australasian regions collections of reptile species that are apart of breeding programs. Sure quarantine would be necessary but even with stringent quarantine protocol there is the potential of human error jeopardizing small scale zoo collections or on the larger scale the entire Australasian regions collection where animal transfers and breeding programs are concerned. Why would zoos take on such animals when most of the "common" exotics are already well represented in the zoological industry?


----------



## Shotta (Jul 12, 2013)

what amazes me is how they manage to smuggle them from overseas


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 12, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> what amazes me is how they manage to smuggle them from overseas



When they see that big a bulge down the front of their pants, with a prehensile tail, they should be asking questions in my humble opinion:shock:


----------



## Snowman (Jul 12, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> what amazes me is how they manage to smuggle them from overseas


as hatchies... they are quite small... Plus in shipping containers it would be very hard to find.


----------



## Zanks (Jul 12, 2013)

RubberDucky said:


> Perhaps it would be better to euthanize appropriately then brick it then.


Crushed skull IS the appropriate way to euthanase a reptile


----------



## RedFox (Jul 12, 2013)

Blunt force trauma if done correctly is a very quick and humane way to die. 

Good to see something actually being done about exotics. 

Unfortunately, although it's never the exotics choice to be smuggled or bred in Australia euthanasia was the right action to take. Sadly it is the animals that have to pay for the decisions people make.


----------



## Snapped (Jul 12, 2013)

I doubt any vets would be using a brick.


----------



## Zanks (Jul 12, 2013)

Ask a properly trained reptile vet which is better, brick or green dream, they will say brick (ie Hammer or boot heel)
Green dream will take many hours, which in turn means many hours suffering.
Anyone who keeps reptiles should be aware of this.


----------



## Levold (Jul 12, 2013)

If it is healthy, couldnt they just steralize it so it cant breed, and rehome it?


----------



## RubberDucky (Jul 12, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Crushed skull IS the appropriate way to euthanase a reptile





RedFox said:


> Blunt force trauma if done correctly is a very quick and humane way to die.
> 
> Good to see something actually being done about exotics.
> 
> Unfortunately, although it's never the exotics choice to be smuggled or bred in Australia euthanasia was the right action to take. Sadly it is the animals that have to pay for the decisions people make.



Thanks for clearing that up. I would have never known otherwise. It's a pretty... uh, grotesque to say the least way to do things. If a future snake of mine were to ever get sick, the last thing I would want it to do is to suffer a slow death, I guess. 

It still makes me uneasy knowing that blunt force is the better way to do things, only because I deem actions like those violent. But, if it benefits the snake, then I guess it's something that needs to be done. Thanks again.


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 12, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Not to upset anyone, but if I were overseas I'd drool at the chance to own one of these, however living here the first thing I'd do if I came across one is brick it.
> They simply do not belong, especially in private collections.
> The only place they should be is zoological collections where they actually serve a purpose.



Yeah right. No way anyone on this forum is going to be walking down the street, see a Brazilian Rainbow Boa and say, "Wow, check it out, that's a Rainbow Boa!! Hey, do me a favour and hand me that brick..." 



RubberDucky said:


> Perhaps it would be better to euthanize appropriately then brick it then.



Why would you euthanize it and then brick it? Seems kind of redundant


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Snapped said:


> I doubt any vets would be using a brick.



That's because you can't charge too much for using a brick.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Why would you euthanize it and then brick it? Seems kind of redundant


He might of meant anaesthetise.


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> He might of meant anaesthetise.



Equally redundant.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Equally redundant.


True but it would make a little more sense.


----------



## RubberDucky (Jul 13, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Why would you euthanize it and then brick it? Seems kind of redundant



Poor choice of words, 

"maybe it would be better to euthenize it appropriately *rather* than bricking it."


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 13, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> When they see that big a bulge down the front of their pants, with a prehensile tail, they should be asking questions in my humble opinion:shock:



when they see a big bulge in the pants they just think "lucky bugger":lol:


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 13, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> Very sad... I still don't see why illegal imports (once given a clean bill of health) can't be rehomed somehow. Zoo/rescue centre/ballot. Just... something.



I think it's because if they were to escape/released into the wild they could reproduce and cause catastrophic loss in with in our native fauna! I personally think our pythons are to drool over compared to corn snakes, ball pythons ect...  IMO


----------

